# Check your sway bar endlinks!



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, due to my heavy braking I needed to do a complete overhaul on my front brakes. While I had the wheels off I looked at my end links and the ball joints in them were completely shot. I took them off and replaced them with the higher end steel Moog units. Steering feels tighter and a noise I was getting from driver side (sounded like a bad strut mount) is gone. I noticed the sway bar bushings would not be fun to replace, very tight in there and thank God mine are healthy.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, noticed this early on. They're not very good, and made of plastic. The Moog upgrades have zerk fittings and are metal. Significant improvement in body roll. 

The inner bushings are polyurethane from the factory, so you won't be needing to replace them any time soon.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Heh. Mine came off like this. 

Happy to report they're no longer plastic on the 16. What a stupid idea.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Roughly what mileage are these going bad?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Roughly what mileage are these going bad?


Just after B2B on mine. 38k or something.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im definitely on borrowed time on mine. Im at 90k and no issues im aware of that they are bad or broken.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a rattling noise so I plan on swapping mine out for the MOOG ones. I'm at about 83k on the stock ones. Hoping that is what's causing my rattling noise because I want to save up for better shocks and struts.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im definitely on borrowed time on mine. Im at 90k and no issues im aware of that they are bad or broken.


From what I have been reading the first sign is a slight rattling when going over bumpy roads and stuff. Only way I can hear it is if I have the windows up and everything off so there is no other noise. But it is noticeable and annoying to me lol.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

you guys have any links to the moog ones?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> you guys have any links to the moog ones?


moog k750519 {#13219141, 13258050, 13258052}

http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4202352&cc=1501801&jsn=439


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazon has them too for $18 on prime which is 2 day free shipping if you have it


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

Would you want to / need to get the Stabilizer Bar Bushing Kit with those?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BrightParrot said:


> Would you want to / need to get the Stabilizer Bar Bushing Kit with those?


No. Just the links. Bushings are usually much later in life as they deteriorate and begin to squeak.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> BrightParrot said:
> 
> 
> > Would you want to / need to get the Stabilizer Bar Bushing Kit with those?
> ...


Or stretch so badly that you have a clunk that seems like something is hitting the floor.


----------

